# Igf des. (high dose)



## bruiser (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm really considering a month researching high dose des.
But, I'm wondering if should split the dose.  Intrawork out inject and post to get two windows of activity?.  NO I'M NOT LOOKING TO USE IGF LR3

Dosages per week:

Shoulders-50mcg per head 2x a week  (600mcg total per week)
Triceps  (same as shoulders)
Biceps- 50mcg per head once per week (200mcg per week)
Quads -100mcg 3 areas per quad intra and post work out  (1200mcg total per week)
Ass - 100mcg 2 areas per cheek  (400mcg total per week)
Back- 100mcg per lat twice per week. (400mcg total per week)


The quads I already split the dose, otherwise it would be 1200mcg.
no way!

As far as the other body parts, maybe split them as well? Like 250mcg per head instead of 50mcg?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 27, 2014)

If you are gonna dose it so high I do think it would be worth trying 2 injection times in the day... pre and post would be great. Split it up how you like but inject more in weaker body parts imo. Good luck with your cycle.



bruiser said:


> I'm really considering a month researching high dose des.
> But, I'm wondering if should split the dose.  Intrawork out inject and post to get two windows of activity?.  NO I'M NOT LOOKING TO USE IGF LR3
> 
> Dosages per week:
> ...


----------

